# Gabriel



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

A Gabriel pigeon


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

That's a pretty neat lookin bird,, right on epul,, thanks for showing me again!!!


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

interesting bird. Never heard of it.

Is it related to the archangel?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes it's related to the archangel


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

epul said:


> Yes it's related to the archangel


Details?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

The gentalman that created the Gabriel took 40 years to get the standards in which he thought were right he used archangel and a utility breed to make the Gabriel then it was inducted in to the npa he had anobsession with the archangel but he didn't like the size so he made it bigger


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

I remember seeing this breed back a few years ago when first developed in a pigeon debut mag.nice looking bird thanks for the picture.


----------

